# Some Stuff



## diginit (Aug 4, 2021)

Here's some of what some people call junk. But not I. Myself and 2 others would like to know what the little hook was for. We all know but just can't remember...


----------



## diginit (Aug 4, 2021)

Now here's the bottles. Not many, but nice color. I know Pond's was started in 1846. But I'm wondering what year this one was made.


----------



## diginit (Aug 4, 2021)

BTW. I like what AB has done to the site since I have been absent. Here's another tiny bottle for your viewing pleasure. Has a chipped lip but I love irt anyways As usual, I wondering what year. But also if this is a pontil. TY


----------



## Huntindog (Aug 4, 2021)

Great bottles..
Your little hook is a button hook


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 4, 2021)

diginit said:


> ... would like to know what the little hook was for. We all know but just can't remember...





Huntindog said:


> ... is a button hook


Huntindog is correct it is specifically for buttons on women's shoes and corsets.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Huntindog is correct it is specifically for buttons on women's shoes and corsets.


I'm impressed


----------



## embe (Aug 4, 2021)

Similar tools were used for tightening skate laces but yeah, probably button hook.  What's tha lower left first pic?  Nice bottles by the way.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2021)

embe said:


> Similar tools were used for tightening skate laces but yeah, probably button hook.  What's tha lower left first pic?  Nice bottles by the way.


I do remember using lace tightening hooks for skates much larger. What looks like a rock i think is slag formed from intense heat. When I first found one I thought it was a meteor, and soon found hundreds more.


----------



## K6TIM (Aug 4, 2021)

diginit said:


> Now here's the bottles. Not many, but nice color. I know Pond's was started in 1846. But I'm wondering what year this one was made. View attachment 228222View attachment 228223View attachment 228224


The bottle was made sometime before 1900 since it has a key mold base.The lip is called a double bead lip.See if the seam stops before the lip.I can't tell for sure if it does by the picture,but all pre-made machine bottles the seam stops somewhere on the neck or up to the lip.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 4, 2021)

I like that Bile Beans bottle, shame about the damage.  Both probably date to around the 1890s, and that's a chip, not a pontil.


----------



## JerryN (Aug 11, 2021)

Button hook for shoes and boots. My grandfather included them with the boots he manufactured for women in San Francisco


----------



## American (Aug 11, 2021)

diginit said:


> Here's some of what some people call junk. But not I. Myself and 2 others would like to know what the little hook was for. We all know but just can't remember...View attachment 228221


Tightening shoe laces


----------



## relic rescuer (Aug 21, 2021)

diginit said:


> Now here's the bottles. Not many, but nice color. I know Pond's was started in 1846. But I'm wondering what year this one was made. View attachment 228222View attachment 228223View attachment 228224


Shoe button hook?


----------



## 102viadeluna (Aug 25, 2021)

Collecting Vintage & Antique Button Hooks • Adirondack Girl @ Heart
					

Learn about collecting vintage & antique button hooks. Popular during the Victorian period, they make a quaint and charming collectible.




					adirondackgirlatheart.com


----------

